# Technical drawing



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

My six year old picked up a plastic template with symbols on.  He asked what it was.  I said it was mummy's, and I used to use it, at work, to produce drawings, before we had computers.  We used to have to draw, complex drawing, with a pencil and paper.

My six year old screwed up his face in confusion.  He can't imagine a world without computers.

EEK! am I that old?

Lorna


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scary isnt it....!

We did technical drawing at school!

I remember starting work in 1987 and there being one very basic computer for an office of 50 people and the oohs and ahhhs as a fax machine arrived....   all very "hi tech".... 

Dont even get me started on LPs.....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My dad was a draftsman so I know just what you mean. As a child I longed to, one day, be the owner of such lovely complicated templates. 

How things change! 

C~x

P.S. Sades, Betamax was always better than VHS - it's just VHS had better PR at the time.


----------

